# ISO of croissant recipe



## debbie24 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello everyone i'm looking for a croissant recipe.  I never made these before and would like to give it a try if its not too difficult.  Thanks.


----------



## lulu (Nov 10, 2006)

My book with the recipe in is in storage, but I just want to say it is not difficult, its VERY, VERY time consuming, but as a serious croissaint lover I have to say I was flaberghasted that the ones I make, eaten fresh from the oven were really good, better even than those in France that are still warm from the patisserie oven....so don't be put off by the time and needing.  The positive side effect is once you see how muh butter is in each one you think SERIOUSLY before eating them too often, lol

I am sure someone else will have a recipe though,  the one I  use is from Prue Leiths Cookery Bible.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 10, 2006)

There are some good advices, ideas and recipes on croissant making here on this thread.  I hope this will help you.


----------

